# backyard bbq pit



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

*I HAVE THIS 24'' X 36'' X 5/16 THICK HAS A FIREBOX AND DOOR ON TOP OF THE TO COOK STEAKS ASKING $1,900.00 FOR A VERY GOOD COOKING PIT. CALL JOE AT 281-507-1090 OR EMAIL [email protected].






























*


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking pit Joe!!


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Is that a Smokemaster pit?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

242met said:


> *i have this 24'' x 36'' x 5/16 thick has a firebox and door on top of the to cook steaks asking $1,900.00 for a very good cooking pit. Call joe at 281-507-1090 or email [email protected].
> View attachment 501325
> *
> 
> ...


 looks great!


----------

